# Is the Perfect fit a perfect pen?



## edavisj316

For those of you that have made this pen, what do you think?  I am planning on streamlining my pen offerings, and I am trying to decide if this is one I want to inventory.  I have made one and I do like the looks and the weight of it.  But the plastic transmission makes me nervous.  I have had two people test drive it for a week each and they said that they liked it.  But I am nervous about durability.  The other one I am considering is the Parker refill Euro.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PenMan1

I don't know if it's perfect or not, but is indeed a Mont Blanc slayer. 

The Perfect Fit is easily customized ( 3 piece centerband and screw in fenial), accepts a Parker or Schmidt refill and can be used a frame to make your own "one of a kind " models. It can be a pencil by changing the refill. 

The transmission is smoother than a MB Meisterstuck and has a definite "click" when the nib is fully extended.

The ONLY downside I have encountered with this component set is that exact lower barrel length is critical for accurate operation. 

They sell very well for me.


----------



## Mack C.

edavisj316 said:


> For those of you that have made this pen, what do you think? I am planning on streamlining my pen offerings, and I am trying to decide if this is one I want to inventory. I have made one and I do like the looks and the weight of it. But the plastic transmission makes me nervous. I have had two people test drive it for a week each and they said that they liked it. But I am nervous about durability. The other one I am considering is the Parker refill Euro.
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


The PF is my personal carry pen for 3+ years. I use it to demonstrate the Easy Flow PR ink cartridge. It has never caused me any trouble. I have sold many with no returns.

I'm not too familiar with Euro that you mention, but another pen I quite like and have sold many is the Flat Top America. Ernie at BTW sells it in the Ti. platings that I like. I have also sold many of these with no returns that I can recall.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

One of my all-time favourites. Certainly as 'perfect' as it can be for my needs. Smoothest 'tranny' of any kit that I've been putting together.


----------



## Jerryconn

PenMan1 said:


> I don't know if it's perfect or not, but is indeed a Mont Blanc slayer.
> 
> The Perfect Fit is easily customized ( 3 piece centerband and screw in fenial), accepts a Parker or Schmidt refill and can be used a frame to make your own "one of a kind " models. It can be a pencil by changing the refill.
> 
> The transmission is smoother than a MB Meisterstuck and has a definite "click" when the nib is fully extended.
> 
> The ONLY downside I have encountered with this component set is that exact lower barrel length is critical for accurate operation.
> 
> They sell very well for me.



+1 especially on the dimension but it is a good model


----------



## edavisj316

Thanks for the input.  I think I will pick up some more of them the next time I make an order.


----------



## chrisk

One of the kits I like and sell specially as a mechanical pencil conversion (with the Schmidt DSM 2006 mechanism). The Schmidt transmission is smooth and as far as I know reliable. Same reliability as a mechanical pencil. Also the pen is finely balanced.
I experienced some issues with a too wide lower barrel for the nib which has to be glued. Sometimes other parts are loose and again some drops of Loctite or the likes are needed. Another issue I often encountered with the mechanical pencil which has to be pushed (or better, pulled) firmly forward in order for the mechanism to seat correctly. Otherwise, the mechanism kind of floats and the lead retracts stubbornly...


----------



## GoatRider

The Parker refill Euro is my favorite pen. I love the graceful curve you can put into the top, kinda like the nose of a Spitfire. The problem is, not many dealers carry it anymore. Rockler is discontinuing it. I think Hut is the only place I know that still carries it.


----------



## edavisj316

Was doing some looking around this afternoon and found that Arizona Silhouette has the Parker Euro and in a number of different platings.


----------



## its_virgil

The perfect fit is an all time favorite of mine also. I just have not been able to warm up to the euro...parker or cross refill style. I think I have only made one or two except for an order of 16 once. I don't even tell potential customers about the euro.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ghostrider

edavisj316 said:


> Was doing some looking around this afternoon and found that Arizona Silhouette has the Parker Euro and in a number of different platings.


Lau Lau also has something very similar, but with a different clip.

It's called the Neopean, and comes in premium platings. It also has a smoother tip.


----------

